

Clinton Wants Tech Firms to Hand Over Data on Terrorist Take Downs - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_28644203/new-worry-tech-firms-that-dont-want-hand

======
tired_man
As if she has any credibility left to speak about security issues.

Let's hear from her after she's prosecuted for compromising classified
information. If that had been anyone else, they'd already be warming a
concrete bunk in a federal supermax.

~~~
chatmasta
On the contrary, she was practicing good security by keeping her emails out of
the hands of the intelligence community!

~~~
tired_man
LOL, yeah, the american intel community. Everyone else has already read them.

The americans just haven't gotten to the point in their data review of
monitored internet traffic to see them yet.

